
Ask HN: Rust or Haskell which is(or will be) used more in industry - thickice
I understand that these two languages have a completely different design philosophy and can&#x27;t be compared apple to apple. But purely from an industry adoption point of view which one is more likely to be the winner ?
======
taylodl
Rust has two _huge_ things going for it:

1\. C-based lineage

2\. Designed for industry use

Haskell has become the "nights and weekends" language. People are using it on
pet projects outside of work and they're arguably becoming better programmers
for having done so. Rust though is in the C family of languages, for which
nearly every developer has familiarity, and was designed for larger project
teams to collaborate and maintain large projects. Add in Rust's memory
management strategy and it's not requiring a VM (unlike Java/C#) so it runs
fast in a Docker container and you have a winner.

To me a more interesting question to ask, because the answer isn't nearly as
clear-cut, is whether Rust or Go will be used more in industry?

~~~
qqwy
Go is a language that is built in a way that makes it impossible to write
generic code. This has been done on purpose, to make sure that the language
stays simple (['Less is exponentially
more']([https://commandcenter.blogspot.nl/2012/06/less-is-
exponentia...](https://commandcenter.blogspot.nl/2012/06/less-is-
exponentially-more.html\))), so that it can be easily understood and used and
maintained by large teams.

However, I personally am against the idea that it is a good idea to solve your
problems by giving a restrictive tool to large groups of mediocre programmers.
Rather, I like the smaller, smart teams approach, which is what both Rust and
Haskell fit much better.

If by 'used more' you mean that more people will use it, then Go will
undoubtedly win because it has a much lower learning curve because there is
just not a lot to learn. However, I do not think that Go will allow as
innovative solutions to be created as Rust or Haskell do.

------
AnimalMuppet
Oh, look there, my crystal ball's on the blink again...

My guess: Rust.

Why you should believe my guess: Rust seems to be growing faster than Haskell.

Why you should _not_ believe my guess: I'm primarily in the embedded space,
where Rust fits well with the problems I'm used to having to solve. Haskell?
Not so much. This makes Rust appear much more generally useful to me, when it
may only be more useful in my specific area.

------
just-for-fun
I think that no one of them. They both are too complicated for average
developers.

------
SamReidHughes
That's hard to say. The biggest risk for Rust is that it'll get beaten by
something better. The biggest for Haskell is that nobody wants to use it
because lazy evaluation is bad.

------
psyc
Of the two, I could bet a fortune on Rust and sleep easy about it.

